# Battlefield 2 online - PC



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

as per the title, anyone play this?


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

I used to until my PC blew up - hoping to build a new one and get back on soon, I miss it.

My ID is "megaboost" on there too - awesome game


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

megaboost said:


> I used to until my PC blew up - hoping to build a new one and get back on soon, I miss it.
> 
> My ID is "megaboost" on there too - awesome game


I'm currently 'training' to play project reality


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

eshrules said:


> as per the title, anyone play this?


You a little bit late..
What a game for the pc


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

New blood is good on a game like this though, I hope it keeps going for a while.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

pstevo said:


> You a little bit late..
> What a game for the pc


late?

try soldier of fortune 2 

no such things being late on a game :lol: many old(er) games have a massive online following, especially with new mods being released such as the PR mod for BF2...


----------



## dalj (May 1, 2008)

yeh play it quite alot,great game!:thumb:


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

I played it for years in a clan and was part of 3 leagues the game itself was stunning so much scope for all inc pilots vehicles ground battles..Until it was invaded by hacks and cheats this was when most serious teams left BF2..then BF2142 came which was a pile of ****...and no one played it...
Our Clan now plays COD 4 in leagues...but even that is starting to get the odd cheat here and there...its ok as long as your on a trusted server running punkbuster...
Wouldnt mind having a re visit to BF2 get the old joystick oiled and get in me fav J10..
What a plane that was....


----------



## dalj (May 1, 2008)

pstevo said:


> I played it for years in a clan and was part of 3 leagues the game itself was stunning so much scope for all inc pilots vehicles ground battles..Until it was invaded by hacks and cheats this was when most serious teams left BF2..then BF2142 came which was a pile of ****...and no one played it...
> Our Clan now plays COD 4 in leagues...but even that is starting to get the odd cheat here and there...its ok as long as your on a trusted server running punkbuster...
> Wouldnt mind having a re visit to BF2 get the old joystick oiled and get in me fav J10..
> What a plane that was....


Ive been playing it for just over year and only ever seen half a dozen hackers in that time.What was your game name?


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Was in the Oap Clan...
Oap_ Redordead
As for not seeing hacks would you know if someone was using one..
Here are my old stats..http://www.bf2stats.nl/player/45920398/
And heres a BF2 hack link..


----------



## dalj (May 1, 2008)

Im not saying there are no hackers,but the ones that ive seen has only been a few.as they do seem to make it blatantly obvious.


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Crikey I just checked my stats, nearly 3 months since I last played, no wonder I'm stressed at work, I need that release of blasting people when I get home 

http://bf2s.com/player/57567690/


----------



## dalj (May 1, 2008)

^^ Congrats on your Colonel rank.:thumb:

Mine http://bf2s.com/player/89903594/ yeh i like Karkand lol


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

dalj said:


> ^^ Congrats on your Colonel rank.:thumb:
> 
> Mine http://bf2s.com/player/89903594/ yeh i like Karkand lol


Cheers, I should be a Lieutenant General by now really and have the points to rank up a couple of times but I neglected the jets and choppers for a few years and have some catching up to do now 

You can't beat a good round on Karkand, Sharqi too, damn I'm going to have to get computer shopping asap!


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Karki and Sharqi the best maps...imho..just the right size...:thumb:


----------

